

java OOP help  - sulagizza

Hi, am a Java beginner but it seems OOP  is blocking my way. Any help will save me. Thanks in advance
======
emeraldd
Here's a reasonable conceptual starting point:
[http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2014/12/02/why-is-object-
or...](http://inventwithpython.com/blog/2014/12/02/why-is-object-oriented-
programming-useful-with-an-role-playing-game-example/)

For the Java language itself, I'd recommend: [http://www.amazon.com/Java-In-
Nutshell-5th-Edition/dp/059600...](http://www.amazon.com/Java-In-Nutshell-5th-
Edition/dp/0596007736)

